# Kentropin 100iu



## Honest_Bio_Chem (May 15, 2017)

Has anyone tried kentropin 100iu.....its a new hgh out...they have it at 

they said they sell about 10 kits a day of it...

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 15, 2017)

Nice plug.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 15, 2017)

Is Ken Sass the scientist behind Kentropin?


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (May 15, 2017)

No clue just told its new and selling fast i have 2 kits as of now


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2017)

this comes out of kens sass lab..A very high quality lab for sure


----------



## ToolSteel (May 15, 2017)

I prefer Kirklandtropin™


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 15, 2017)

Anyone try Gingertropin yet?  Gave my buddy an orange like tint and tons of freckles....


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 15, 2017)

That HGH is made with cat urine in a dog kennel.


----------



## stonetag (May 15, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I prefer Kirklandtropin™


 Yep, great shit, I like the 10,000 IU kits.


----------



## Mythos (May 15, 2017)

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> No clue just told its new and selling fast i have 2 kits as of now



Is it better than Trannytropin©?


----------



## a166086 (May 15, 2017)

Stay away from that ....... 
Jenpharm Kits are great and true for the price


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2017)

Barbietropin got me shredded like mozzarella bitches


----------



## SHRUGS (May 16, 2017)

Damn Ive missed this thread. Barbietropin and Kentropin sounds amazing.
!S!


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (May 28, 2017)

well i can see this thread turned into a joke....lol.... tropins this tropins that... ill stick to my pharma sources


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (May 29, 2017)

flyingdragon said:


> nice plug.....



whats a plug? Im not sure i understand what youre saying...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2017)

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> well i can see this thread turned into a joke....lol.... tropins this tropins that... ill stick to my pharma sources



We usually make a joke out of it because 99% of the different GH brands with the stupid names are all from the same Chinese supplier. We generally advise to stay with HK, TP or a solid pharma source if you got one.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 29, 2017)

Your attempting to get guys to contact you for HGH...Your plugging your services/fake product....



Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> whats a plug? Im not sure i understand what youre saying...


----------



## Beezy (May 31, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your attempting to get guys to contact you for HGH...Your plugging your services/fake product....



Lmao! 
Not a subtle bone in FD's body!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2017)

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> whats a butt plug? Im not sure i understand what youre saying...


 Its that thing  you shove up your ass every night


----------



## gymrat827 (May 31, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> We usually make a joke out of it because 99% of the different GH brands with the stupid names are all from the same Chinese supplier. We generally advise to stay with HK, TP or a solid pharma source if you got one.



All day.  

Just find someone legit n buy whatever they have.  Names will change every year.


----------



## gh0st (May 31, 2017)

I have never heard of this. And selling about ten kits a day is not very impressive compared to the long time suppliers like hk.tp who sell about 10,000 kits per week!


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (Jun 2, 2017)

sorry to come off as rude...i was just checkin to see if anyone else tried this brand...i ordered 2 kits used one and still have another in the fridge...sorry if i came off rude to members here...just wanted to know if they knew anything about them? they re new and from the sources that ive contacted they say theyre selling very well...thats all...no harm done..i apologize if i csme across wrong...


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (Jun 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> We usually make a joke out of it because 99% of the different GH brands with the stupid names are all from the same Chinese supplier. We generally advise to stay with HK, TP or a solid pharma source if you got one.



could u kindly email me...i can send pms as i dont have enough posts and i want to get your personal feedback...thank u


----------

